# FUll HD LED TV within 25k-30k



## suvrajeet (Apr 22, 2013)

Kindly Suggest me FUll HD Led TV within a budget of 25k-30k...

1. No Smart Features Required.
2. Preferably IPS display
3. No 3D Required


----------



## aroraanant (Apr 24, 2013)

Screen size?
Anyways you can have a look at Samsung 32EH5000, it will cost you around 31k and that is the best bet you can have.


----------



## Minion (Apr 24, 2013)

suvrajeet said:


> Kindly Suggest me FUll HD Led TV within a budget of 25k-30k...
> 
> 1. No Smart Features Required.
> 2. Preferably IPS display
> 3. No 3D Required



IPS lacks in good contrast ratio it is a common misconception that IPS  have much wider viewing angle than VA panel which is not the case IPS is having sightly edge over VA panel while VA panels have much better contrast ratio.

for LED look for Philips 32PFL6357 LED will cost you 26-27k or you may go for Samsung 32EH5000.

But I will choose Philips over Samsung any day.better panel(no panel lottery),very capable picture engine,very good sound quality and finally the price.


----------



## suvrajeet (Apr 24, 2013)

Hmm... thanx for the replies.. 
Screen size should be above 30 inches....


----------



## Minion (Apr 25, 2013)

^They both are 32inch.


----------

